

Scribes - TextMate-like Python editor for Ubuntu/Gnome - vlad
http://scribes.sourceforge.net/index.html

======
runningskull
a) This has nothing to do with Ubuntu.

b) I used to like Scribes very much, until I realized one thing: GEdit can do
everything Scribes can do, plus much more. It's more mature, and more active.
Also, its template system (which is Scribes' flagship feature) is more robust.

Most people don't know how powerful GEdit really is. Take a look at
<http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins> to get a feel for what GEdit can
_really_ do.

~~~
AF
You are right about GEdit's power. it is pretty amazing.

Also, Scribes isn't only a Python-editor, unlike what the title suggests
(maybe I'm reading it wrong).

~~~
tocomment
I'm frusterated with GEdit. No regex search and replace, tabbing requires
ctl+t, ugg. And there's no block select mode. I really miss TextPad since
switching to Linux.

So far I like Kate the best, but it's dog slow to open. Someday I should bite
the bullet and learn VIM I guess.

~~~
llimllib
> Someday I should bite the bullet and learn VIM I guess.

Start today, it's an investment that will pay off big in the long run.

~~~
tocomment
Tell me more.

~~~
gregwebs
Not a bad reference. <http://www.truth.sk/vim/vimbook-OPL.pdf> The key to vim
is to stay in editing mode.

------
davidw
M-x no-thanks

------
nailer
There was a post about editors a while ago, I'm surprised nobody mentioned
Scribes. It still in beta IIRC, and has the odd bug tho.

------
Zak
What does this have to do with Ubuntu? As far as I can tell, this runs on
anything that can run Python and Gnome.

~~~
bootload
_"... What does this have to do with Ubuntu ..."_

The demographic that might be looking for such an easy to use application will
probably be using Ubuntu. Most of the other users will be using vi/vim, emacs
(don't start it) on the command line on numerous different persuasions of *nix

~~~
Goladus
<http://www.python.org/emacs/>

------
iamelgringo
I'll wait until the e text editor comes out with a Linux version, thanks.

------
far33d
I liked it better when editor wars only involved emacs and vi.

